# Visitors to the Palmyra Atoll



## palmyraArchive (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi there! I curate the Palmyra Atoll Digital Archive and was looking for any stories, photographs, or anything else folks have in their collection they might be interested in sharing. Palmyra has a long, wonderful history with the sailing world, and I'm always on the lookout for pieces of Palmyra's past to share with the world! Thanks!


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

*Pacific Islands*



palmyraArchive said:


> Hi there! I curate the Palmyra Atoll Digital Archive and was looking for any stories, photographs, or anything else folks have in their collection they might be interested in sharing. Palmyra has a long, wonderful history with the sailing world, and I'm always on the lookout for pieces of Palmyra's past to share with the world! Thanks!


Hallo and greetings from an old Bank Line man. We criss crossed the Pacific and visited dozens of islands loading Copra, passing Palmyra many times. Never landed there myself, however. My last Bank Line ship, the M.V. Southbank lies wrecked 120 miles south of Palmyra on Washington Island - another fascinating atoll but with a fresh water lake in the centre. It might be worth posting on the Bank Line sub site for any new snippets...

What is your site address?

Cheers/Alan Rawlinson


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *PA *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## palmyraArchive (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Alan, i've posted the web address to the archive below, and I'll post this in the other sub forum you mentioned!

www.palmyraarchive.org


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't Capt Dick Brooks (poster on this site) sail/work around this region?


----------

